# What would you do with Crescent Recipe Creations?



## sattie (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought a can of this and it has been sitting in the fridge waiting for inspiration.  Basically it is little squares of cresent dough.  I know there are a million things that could be done with them, but I can't ever seem to get inspired to do anything with them.

What would you put on them or how would you use them?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd roll it out brush with melted butter, spinkle with lots of cinnamin and sugar

roll it back up

slice it up in to "rolls"

Bake

cool  just a little and then frost with a powdered sugar frosting

Then hide in the closet and eat them all before the rest of the family came home.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 3, 2008)

I cut mine into strips, twisted and wrapped them into pretzel shapes and tossed on some sea salt. Its one of their recipe examples. Excellent

I also want to use them next to make homemade fruit pastries; maybe next using a burrito mix in a sealed rectangular pastry.

I wonder if anyone has tried using the dough in a Panini Sandwich Press?


----------



## sattie (Dec 3, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I'd roll it out brush with melted butter, spinkle with lots of cinnamin and sugar
> 
> roll it back up
> 
> ...


 
LOL!!!  Trish... I can see you hiding in the closet in my mind!!!  



mcnerd said:


> I cut mine into strips, twisted and wrapped them into pretzel shapes and tossed on some sea salt. Its one of their recipe examples. Excellent
> 
> I also want to use them next to make homemade fruit pastries; maybe next using a burrito mix in a sealed rectangular pastry.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has tried using the dough in a Panini Sandwich Press?


 
The pretzel idea is way cool!  So I take it that you have tried these before?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 3, 2008)

We like to roll them around BBQ'd chicken breasts and bake, yum. 
Someone else on here once posted (I think) of using them in camping pie tins (the ones that close up) by sprinkling with sugar on the outside (and maybe brushing butter on em), putting fruit filling in the center, then closing it up and cooking it. Basically I think she left them in the square shape and rolled somewhat with a roller to get rid of the line in the middle that makes them into triangles. Think fruit pie completely surrounded by the 'crust'.


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2008)

OK I'm boring. I just make 'em into crescent rolls and eat 'em. Although wrapping cocktail weiners has been mentioned in our house it hasn't happened. Too much work IMO.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 3, 2008)

PIGS IN A BLANKET!!!  Yum!


----------



## homecook (Dec 3, 2008)

Make a veggie appetizer pizza. Just bake the crust on a cookie sheet and mix mayo, sour cream and dry ranch. Spread on cooled crust. Add veggies of your choice. I usually add green and red peppers, broccoli, green onions and sometimes shredded cheese.

Barb


----------



## Avlynn (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh! the little pizza's sound yummy.

I am a pocket kinda girl. I like spinach and cream cheese with garlic or maybe crab and cream cheese, with a sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## sattie (Dec 3, 2008)

Avlynn said:


> Oh! the little pizza's sound yummy.
> 
> I am a pocket kinda girl. I like spinach and cream cheese with garlic or maybe crab and cream cheese, with a sweet and sour sauce.


 
That sounds really good Avlynn!  

Maybe I can make something different for each little square!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 3, 2008)

Toss them in a pot of well seasoned, rich chicken stock...add a little milk/cream maybe....Season with lots of black pepper....Make some corn bread....You should have dumplings...It's ok to dip the corn bread in the thickened juice too....

Enjoy!


----------



## Foodfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Try this http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-pie-11154.html?highlight=Mozzarella+Meat+Pie 

It calls for the Pillsbury Refrigerated Crescent Rolls, but imagine it could be adapted to that.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess everyone realizes that the Crescent "creations" are different from the standard Crescent Rolls.  They are not perforated, just one big sheet of dough to be creative with.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool !  So many ideas.  I've never seen this at the store. I'll have to find some and give it a try.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 3, 2008)

Look for coupons too.  Maybe one on their website to increase the incentive.


----------



## Dina (Dec 3, 2008)

I would cook some apples with cinnamon sugar and use as a filling.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 3, 2008)

I need to look for those.... 
In my past life when I used to be home weekends and make breakfasts, I made some Danish Almond Cream Rolls with the Cresents.... I found the recipe in one of the bake-off books....
Anyway they were SO GOOD but you had to pinch back together the perforations to make a rectangle so the filling didn't ooze out... and they never pinched together just right no matter how much I beat on them!
Sounds like these would be perfect..... NO PINCHING!!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 3, 2008)

haven't seen this in market. one more  look for in the "almost has everything" store in town.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 3, 2008)

OK..
Lay out half the squares and seal together making a rectangle. 

Fry up some hamburger with onion(ok I add garlic too).  Stir in a can of mushroom soup(without the water, or just a little water. You want it thick). spoon that onto the dough, cover with the other half of the dough and seal the sides.  Bake until golden brown.... very tasty!!


----------



## AuntieV (Dec 3, 2008)

I would make a Runza Casserole

Runza Casserole 

2 pounds ground beef 
1 can cream of mushroom soup 
2 cans ready to bake crescent rolls 
1 package (about 8 slices) Swiss cheese (I use shredded Colby)
1 head cabbage, finely shredded (I use a package of shredded from the store) 
1 medium onion, diced 

Grease a 9 x 13-inch pan. Cover the bottom of the pan with 1 package of crescent rolls. 

Brown ground beef with cabbage and onions. Drain grease from ground beef. Combine ground beef, cabbage and onion with cream of mushroom soup. Pour over crescent rolls. Layer top of ground beef mixture with Swiss cheese. Open second can of crescent rolls and layer over top of Swiss cheese, trying to cover all the cheese, so the cheese does not become browned during baking. Bake at 350 degrees F for 20 to 25 minutes. ​ 
With the package you posted I would use it as a top crust only. I often cut this down to 1/2 and use half of the dough on the bottom and half on top.
​


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

Bake, then add cream cheese and a little dill, spread on them all and add veggies!! YUMMY!!


oh oh, you can do my parmessan bites with them!!


----------



## Constance (Dec 3, 2008)

I have this recipe a friend (now gone) cooked for us, and it is delicious!

   Liz's Taco Pie

1 (two ?) package crescent rolls
1 can tomato sauce
1 package taco seasoning mix
1 bag shredded cheese
1 cup tortilla chips, crushed
1 pint sour cream
1 lb ground chuck

Press crescent rolls into a 9x12 baking pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 10 minutes or so. 
Brown meat, add sauce and seasoning. Layer over crescent rolls and bake some more. (I think you could skip this baking, unless you want another glass of wine.)
Add chips and cheese and bake. 
Add sour cream and remaining chips and bake.
Baking should be done without cover.


----------



## Constance (Dec 3, 2008)

This is also one of Liz's recipes too...she loved those crescent rolls?

   Liz’s chicken Roll-ups

2        cans     crescent rolls                    
4                    boneless chicken breasts           
    1        bag       shredded cheddar cheese            
    1        can       cream of chicken soup              
    1        lg can   sliced mushrooms; drained

  Steam chicken breasts, cool and dice. Season with salt and pepper, mix with some of the cheese and set aside. Spread out crescent dough separate into rectangles of 2 triangles each. Spread each rectangle with chicken mixture and roll up. Saute mushrooms in a little olive oil or butter till light golden. Add cream of chicken soup and remaining cheese. Let simmer till cheese is melted. Pour over rolls and bake, uncovered, at 350 degrees about 1 hour, or until rolls are done all the way through. Undercooking will result in mushy rolls.


Both of these recipes are delicious!


----------



## sattie (Dec 3, 2008)

I have never seen sooo many great ideas!!!!  Where to start????  Mcnerd... thanks for the clarification on the fact that it is a whole sheet... I assumed it was little squares of dough.

Really... I'm in awe of all the ideas/recipes that have been posted!  Thanks soooo much!!


----------



## homecook (Dec 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> I have never seen sooo many great ideas!!!!  Where to start????  Mcnerd... thanks for the clarification on the fact that it is a whole sheet... I assumed it was little squares of dough.
> 
> Really... I'm in awe of all the ideas/recipes that have been posted!  Thanks soooo much!!



These are so much better than using the old crescent roll dough when making a pizza type recipe. You don't have to go to all the trouble of pushing all the seams together. It was such a pain!!

Barb


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 4, 2008)

Alix said:


> OK I'm boring. I just make 'em into crescent rolls and eat 'em. Although wrapping cocktail weiners has been mentioned in our house it hasn't happened.* Too much work IMO.*



YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME?????????????  RIGHT???????????????  You make cakes, cookies, pies, brownies, gnocchi, etc., etc., and you're going to tell me that rolling an itty bitty cocktail wiener is too much work???????????????????????  Oh boy, if I were closer I'd make you do that while you made me bake something ...while drinking wine, of course!

I can't even think of what I do with crescents now...


----------



## cookbookie (Dec 5, 2008)

I wrap the crescent roll around the little frozen meatballs you buy at Costco and bake,  Then use a marinara sausce for dipping. great little one bite appetizer


----------



## Elf (Jan 3, 2009)

DARN, where did you find them!  They look like they would be real handy, I do a lot of things with Crescent rolls or Grands, that require you the mend the perforation to make a solid sheet, this will make life a lot easier.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 3, 2009)

They should be sitting right next to the regular Pillsbury Crescents.  If not, ask someone in the store about them.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

My mom on rare occasions would buy crescent rolls but she only made them as crescent rolls. I guess we just had too many really good bakeries nearby.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 3, 2009)

Again, the subject here is Crescent "Creations", not Crescent Rolls.  Not the same product.


----------

